# New Departure 2 Speed Instructions



## Bozman (Jul 1, 2016)

I just discovered that a bike I picked up awhile back has a New Departure 2 speed hub.  (Win!)  No cable, no shifter, no actuator, no pulley but I'm on the hunt for them now.  




Does anyone have repair instructions for the New Departure 2 speed?

Thanks in advance 


Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## tech549 (Jul 2, 2016)

I believe there was a post on this awhile back


----------



## Bozman (Jul 2, 2016)

tech549 said:


> I believe there was a post on this awhile back



Been searching for it but to no avail.  If anyone finds it let me know.  

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 2, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/nd-dd-2-speed-hub-service.74351/


----------



## catfish (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 2, 2016)

For future reference, check the Bicycle Restoration Tips forum located down in the ETC. Section.
Lots of manuals and tech info there.


----------



## Bozman (Jul 2, 2016)

Thank you my friends.  I'll be diving into it in a few days. I'll keep you apprised of my progress

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozman (Jul 28, 2016)

Well I hit a wall on several places on the 3 DD s I'm working on.  One is missing the plunger and spring assembly, but has the two sun gear holders.  the one pictured has a bent shafts that I cannot screw the disc holder off of it.  And all of them are in need of the cable connector listed as part 47. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

